# Greetings from north of México



## Omar Chávez (Oct 14, 2014)

Good Afternoon Brethrem,

My name is Omar Chávez, I currently hold Plural Membership in Onion Creek #220 (my mother lodge) in Austin, TX, and in Monterrey #13 in Monterrey, Nuevo León, México.
My journey in Freemasonry has been a very enriched one, as I traveled in different places I have lived the experience of "freemasons around the world are a group of friends whom you haven't met yet", I'll be happy to learn more from you and try to share the little I know as much as possible.
Sincerely,

Omar


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 16, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 18, 2014)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 18, 2014)

Greetings


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 18, 2014)

Great to have you with us.


----------

